# Another Palio Vs. Xikar thread



## talidin (Aug 4, 2011)

Tomorrow is the big day, I am finally going to invest in a half decent cutter! After narrowing my choices down to Xikar and Palio i couldn't decide which having no experience with either of them. I have viewed many threads related to my quandary only to find most people say that it is preference. I guess what I am looking for is a definitive answer as to which simply has a better cut. The two cutter i have in mind are the Xi cutter which is very ascetically pleasing, and the carbon fiber coated palio, also sexy. Both retail at my local B&M for 59.99 which I am more than willing to pay for a good quality cutter. Which one do I choose?:ask:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Whichever one you like the looks of better...they are both top notch, both offer a lifetime warranty and both have excellent customer service should anything happen.

This is one time where your choice can be based strictly on what looks nicer to you.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Depends on which feels better in the hand to you. Personally I'm not fond of the Xikar shape but it cuts extremely well if the shape isn't awkward for you. Haven't tried a Palio, but I'm certain it would cut just as well. I would hold each and choose the one that is most comfortable in the hand. Maybe even bring along a dog rocket and cut it with each a couple times.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Going by the prices I've seen, the Palio should be cheaper than that model of Xikar...


----------



## UpInSmoak (Nov 26, 2011)

I have a Palio and I love it. You can pick one up at heartfeltindustries . Com for $35 bucks or so. Only 2 bucks to ship it.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

I have a Xikar V cutter and love it. 
For a straight cut I have the carbon fiber Palio and love it too, but I'm also a carbon fiber freak. 
Do realize though that the carbon is just a finish on the Palio.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I've heard nothing but praise for both cutters. I've owned a xikar Xi2 for about ten years now and it performs as well as it did on day one with zero maintenance. I'm sure Palio,with it's equally stellar reputation, is as good a cutter as you will find. It comes down to personal preference, and which is more aesthetically pleasing and one that you would like to use and feels better for a good long time.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2011)

They are both great cutters. I would also throw in the Cuban Crafter's perfect cutter into consideration, plus at $9.99 it's hard to beat that price.

As far as Xikar vs Palio, I chose Palio as the shape of the Xikar didn't appeal to me.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

As said above, buy the one that feels best and you can not be wrong.

There will be more to follow!

As a relative noob to cigars, I bought the Xicar X model because I liked the looks and the mechanical action. Later I bought a Palio to have a more conventional style cutter. Then came the Cuban Crafters Perfect and CC antique style cutters. All have worked as they should as long as they are available when needed. 

Now I am looking at Table top cutters. The slope can sometimes be very steep!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

I own both, I prefer the Palio. I think it makes a better cut, this is because of the design is it easier to make sure you are cutting where you want. That said if you travel for work the Palio will get you stopped at security all the time, where as the Xikar never gets you stopped.


----------



## talidin (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the input, around noon I will be snagging the carbon fiber finished palio though I love the shape of the xikar I feel that the more conventional shape of the palio will give me a more consistent cut. I do know the carbon fiber is just a finish, but damn it looks fine. Something about carbon fiber, just looks sporty you know? Anyway what will probably happen is down the road before my next camping trip I will pick up a Xi2 because it seems a tad more rugged and I guess if I like that more than my palio, I can always buy the Xi aluminum. If anyone is interested I will post a review. Thanks.


----------



## CRA Ambass Lloyd (Dec 2, 2011)

Glad you were able to make a decision. Personally I love Xikar products, but most fond of the Xikar 007 & 009 punches. I have several Xi Cutters and I have only had to send one item back. I sent my 007 back after 6 years of regular use to be resharpened. They just sent me a new one.


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

as another plus of the palio: it doubles as a cigar rest while smoking. i use it that way all the time. i didn't think i would when i bought it; but since i rarely smoke at home or where a cigar ashtray is readily available (especially now) i have fallen in love with this feature.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

talidin said:


> Thanks for the input, around noon I will be snagging the carbon fiber finished palio though I love the shape of the xikar I feel that the more conventional shape of the palio will give me a more consistent cut. I do know the carbon fiber is just a finish, but damn it looks fine. Something about carbon fiber, just looks sporty you know?


I freaking love the carbon fiber finish. It looks amazing!



kumanchu said:


> as another plus of the palio: it doubles as a cigar rest while smoking. i use it that way all the time. i didn't think i would when i bought it; but since i rarely smoke at home or where a cigar ashtray is readily available (especially now) i have fallen in love with this feature.


Totally with you on this.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Update to my last post - 
I will get to compare the two for straight cuts soon - just picked up a Xikar Xi3 Spectrum on Cigar Auctioneer for $55.00 :thumb:


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

I have no experience with the Palio, but I have a Xi cutter and love it. Actually after a bunch of years of use I felt it was getting a little dull so I sent it in for sharpening a couple of weeks ago. Got a brand spanking new one back yesterday. Can't beat that.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

I have both Palio and a Xikar Xi3. Xikar just cuts so much smoother. I just picked up the Xikar Mayan polished finish.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

I have tried the Palio, Xikar and Cuban Crafters. As an engineer, nothing beats the Palio in terms of precision and tolerance.


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

sengjc said:


> I have tried the Palio, Xikar and Cuban Crafters. As an engineer, nothing beats the Palio in terms of precision and tolerance.


I agree. I recently got the Palio Carbon Fiber as part of a package deal and I love it. My other cutters are now stowed away for emergencies or friends . . .


----------

